# Any pot users here? yes or no



## Geezer Garage (Feb 21, 2022)

Just wondering how many oldie, but goodies, use the goodies.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 21, 2022)

Can't stand the smell, but I would love to try some edibles for pain.  Mississippi decriminalized it several years ago and passed the Mississippi Medical Cannabis Act last year so maybe soon!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 21, 2022)

I now do not and have not in a very long time. Back in the very late 60's and 70's I did smoke pot. In my opinion I feel that it should be fully legalized all over. Of course I would have an age limit on using it for recreational use and also would not condone using it or under the influence of the use of it while drive a motor vehicle.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2022)

Unfortunately, I can't smoke it anymore.  I use thc gel caps, 9.5% thc.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey @Geezer Garage -- What about You?  Now that you're getting the 'goods' on everyone else?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 21, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Any pot users here?


Yep, my pot is cast iron and stylish, in the LSU purple and gold:

Use it a lot, the only thing other than the microwave I cook in.

As to the other kind, since I got out of my 20s maybe once every 5 or 10 years...


----------



## Remy (Feb 21, 2022)

If I needed it for chronic pain, I'd certainly give it a try. Edibles probably. Currently no however.


----------



## Jules (Feb 21, 2022)

It’s legal for recreational use in Canada.  It seems like there’s a dispensary on every other block.  

I’ve tried a selection of the gels and a couple of edibles.  Doesn’t do much for me most of the time.


----------



## RFW (Feb 21, 2022)

No, never have been but I just went to a friend's birthday and the couple hadn't smoked any for years so they went ham on it and I had to excuse myself before they roped me into it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2022)

Nope!

Alcohol and cigarettes were always my drugs of choice.

I never cared for the smell of marijuana or the paranoia over being caught with it when I was a kid.

I tried marijuana twice, but it didn't seem to have any effect.  I don't know if it was me or the quality of the pot.

IMO marijuana should be decriminalized for personal use, but not necessarily legalized.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 21, 2022)

Not until my 30's got a contact high from brother while driving a distance to the building we were working on.  Didn't really care if we got there or not.  Could see why they liked it, but never tried after that.  Family, bills and responsibilities.  It is legal here and has been for awhile.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 21, 2022)

I smoked a lot when I was in the military, which is where I was introduced to it, and a plethora of other drugs of the day at 18. Quit for 5-6 yrs in my mid twenties to early 30's, as it was hard to get the quality I got in Vietnam and Thailand. With the quality available now, I'm a pretty cheap date. Often have a toke or two at the end of the day, or if I'm doing mindless work like painting or house work, or when I take my walks. I like edibles, but takes up to much of the day, and I don't like taking that kind of time away from my projects, which often require my FULL ATTENTION. 



Pepper said:


> Hey @Geezer Garage -- What about You? Now that you're getting the 'goods' on everyone else?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

No, can't even stand the smell.. ..nor do I drink alcohol ( hate the taste) or smoke cigarettes


----------



## Medusa (Feb 21, 2022)

I've actually just begun a study of its effects on my myriad disorders.  Keeping charts and notes.

EDIT:  Grammar


----------



## win231 (Feb 21, 2022)

I tried pot when I was 19 & didn't care for it.  I've never used it for pain, but I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2022)

I don't drink or smoke but if marijuana would relax me enough to get to sleep quickly and relax my ackey legs I'd try it. I would use the edibles though. I've read smoking marijuana is just as bad for the lungs as tobacco.
I'm not sure If I could afford it. Medical  marijuana is pretty expensive stuff to buy on a regular basis.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I've actually just begun a study of it's effects on my myriad disorders.  Keeping charts and notes.


I would be most interested to see that.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No, can't even stand the smell.. ..nor do I drink alcohol ( hate the taste) or smoke cigarettes


I love you anyway.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 21, 2022)

Yep. I smoke about 1/4 of 1/4 tsp of one of many different strains. It doesn't get me too high so I function fine, but the symptoms I have from chronic IBS are greatly relieved. I used to years ago and the pot back then is nothing like the industry pot. They are working night and day to make Medical Marijuana very effective for health issues. Google "Medical Marijuana and [the symptoms that ail you]" and research it's use.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 21, 2022)

I've tried smoking


Paco Dennis said:


> Yep. I smoke about 1/4 of 1/4 tsp of one of many different strains. It doesn't get me too high so I function fine, but the symptoms I have from chronic IBS are greatly relieved. I used to years ago and the pot back then is nothing like the industry pot. They are working night and day to make Medical Marijuana very effective for health issues. Google "Medical Marijuana and [the symptoms that ail you] and research it's use.


I'd like to try it, I have IBS as well and insomnia and recently trying a new medication (which cost me $1,900 ) didn't work. I tried smoking MJ years ago and fairly recently and got nervous and jumpy and paranoid and nauseated each time. Somebody told me that was because I had probably smoked the Satava (sp?) strain and I should try the Indica (sp?) strain instead, that the Indica might work for me. Does anybody know about these different strains?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 21, 2022)

*I smoke indica because sativa gives me the jitters.*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 21, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I've tried smoking
> 
> I'd like to try it, I have IBS as well and insomnia and recently trying a new medication (which cost me $1,900 ) didn't work. I tried smoking MJ years ago and fairly recently and got nervous and jumpy and paranoid and nauseated each time. Somebody told me that was because I had probably smoked the Satava (sp?) strain and I should try the Indica (sp?) strain instead, that the Indica might work for me. Does anybody know about these different strains?


Yes, I have learned a lot about the different strains. You are probably right about you trying sativa. I have to be careful with using it . The safest you can try is 50% sativa 50% indica hybrid. They myriad of strains range from 90% sativa all the way to 90% indica. Both of those are too much for me. I have a few 70% i use occasionally and the sativa is energizing, the indica is relaxing.  I mainly use 50% or %40%. 
  When needing to get some I look at the dispensary menu. Then I go to Leafly . At the top of the page I search for that strain. It gives a lot of info on it, and I read several of the comments on its use. They also have many articles on use of the strains. If you input your location it will tell you which dispensary near you have the strain.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 21, 2022)

I have a few times in the past.  It was good stuff, but like cigarettes, I had to give up smoking anything.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 21, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I would be most interested to see that.


Well, I'm actually making a Youtube channel documenting it.
I didn't want to self-promote here, felt weird about it.  But I'd be happy to link your profile when the first show (which I've shot and am editing) comes out.


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2022)

We got my 95-year-old mother on edibles during the last month of her life.  It was a miracle at controlling her pain and severe nausea.  

She'd laugh and say, "I bet you never thought your old Mom would turn into a pot-head, did you?"

I can honestly say I've never used pot in any form.....just haven't felt the need for it. BUT, you can bet I'd be trying out edibles if I ever get to that point that nothing else was working.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 21, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Yes, I have learned a lot about the different strains. You are probably right about you trying sativa. I have to be careful with using it . The safest you can try is 50% sativa 50% indica hybrid. They myriad of strains range from 90% sativa all the way to 90% indica. Both of those are too much for me. I have a few 70% i use occasionally and the sativa is energizing, the indica is relaxing.  I mainly use 50% or %40%.
> When needing to get some I look at the dispensary menu. Then I go to Leafly . At the top of the page I search for that strain. It gives a lot of info on it, and I read several of the comments on its use. They also have many articles on use of the strains. If you input your location it will tell you which dispensary near you have the strain.


I went to trustpilot to check Leafly out and it said they're awful, people were complaining about never getting their orders, etc. But you've had good luck with them, Paco?


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 21, 2022)

Have smoked off and on. Tried edibles.  I stay away from it because I don’t like how I act when I’m high.  Sober me is just a better person.  I believe it is a good option  for some people and should be a choice if not abused.  I do notice that a lot of my employees smoke it and they do come to work high at times.  It is harder to detect than alcohol.  If I say I smell it, they say it’s cigarettes.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 21, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> one of many different strains





officerripley said:


> I had probably smoked the Satava (sp?) strain and I should try the Indica





Paco Dennis said:


> Then I go to Leafly . At the top of the page I search for that strain. It gives a lot of info on it, and I read several of the comments on its use. They also have many articles on use of the strains. If you input your location it will tell you which dispensary near you have the strain.


The world has changed, last time I bought any I always just asked for "_the good sh*t_" and had no idea what I got.  Mostly tried to stay away from the stems and seeds...  Cost about $10 to $20 a lid, about an ounce I think.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 21, 2022)

It just puts me into a panic attack the times I've tried it.

_(Nothing to be sad about)_


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No, can't even stand the smell.. ..nor do I drink alcohol ( hate the taste) or smoke cigarettes


That doesn't sound like much fun, LOL.  

Do you include wine with the alcohol thing?  Hope not!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 21, 2022)

Holly is naturally high.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 21, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I went to trustpilot to check Leafly out and it said they're awful, people were complaining about never getting their orders, etc. But you've had good luck with them, Paco?


I don't order from Leafly, it is strictly for information. I order from or visit my local dispensary.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 21, 2022)

No, Never have tried it or any drugs.
I always wanted to be in complete control of my faculties.
and experience my senses to the fullest.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 21, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I don't order from Leafly, it is strictly for information. I order from or visit my local dispensary.


Thank, it does have a lot of good info. I need to find the closest dispensary; none are allowed here in this county so we'll have to drive a ways.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> That doesn't sound like much fun, LOL.
> 
> Do you include wine with the alcohol thing?  Hope not!


do you seriously believe wine is not alcohol? 

as @Geezer Garage has rightly noted..I don't need any outside stimulants to make me 'high'... I'm on a natural high,..


----------



## Devi (Feb 21, 2022)

Pot is legal here in Washington state. I don't use it (don't drink either), but use the CBD cream occasionally for pain. You just dab it on, and pain goes away. (Although I'm not smearing it over my whole leg or body.)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Devi said:


> Pot is legal here in Washington state. I don't use it (don't drink either), *but use the CBD cream occasionally for pain.* You just dab it on, and pain goes away. (Although I'm not smearing it over my whole leg or body.)


Now that might be something I could do with if I could get it here.. if it works I need that on my fingers...


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> do you seriously believe wine is not alcohol?


Mostly not, only about 14%....  Get your point though.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2022)

Pot has always affected my stomach .. not pleasant!


----------



## Devi (Feb 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Now that might be something I could do with if I could get it here.. if it works I need that on my fingers...


One other thing is that I find that if I'm low on magnesium, I get pain. So I take a calcium/magnesium drink for that. Why treat pain with CBD or pills if the issue is low magnesium?


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Just wondering how many oldie, but goodies, use the goodies.


Can't

Too happy already

I'd end up giggling my hind end off while wiping out a grocery shelf of Doritos


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2022)

I've smoked it before in my life but don't now.  If it becomes available recreationally I may try it for my medical reasons.  I wouldn't smoke it though, I'd use some other form.

It is available here for medical reasons but it costs a bundle to get a card for it and to see a doctor for it.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Devi said:


> One other thing is that I find that if I'm low on magnesium, I get pain. So I take a calcium/magnesium drink for that. Why treat pain with CBD or pills if the issue is low magnesium?


I'm sure I'm not low on Magnesium


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 21, 2022)

Yep, I'm a pothead.  My parents were aware I smoked.  
My whole neighborhood used to know. (some are no longer around)
I grow in my byard...may be 3 plants.  I have a medical marijuana license.

I enjoy the relaxing kind.  Indica.  My fave right now is London Bridge w/ a high THC count.
Helps me relax so much, and get a good nights sleep.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)

It's been a long time since I got high. I used to, often.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 21, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Yep, I'm a pothead.  My parents were aware I smoked.
> My whole neighborhood used to know. (some are no longer around)
> I grow in my byard...may be 3 plants.  I have a medical marijuana license.
> 
> ...


I am sure Maynard G. Krebs smoked a bit of the stuff in his time. Not quite sure about Dobie, but maybe.


----------



## Devi (Feb 21, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> It's been a long time since I got high. I used to, often.


For me as well, although a long time means 50+ years ago. LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2022)

I tried it a couple of times when I was in my 20's. First time, at a party in my house with work friends. We were all around the same age. First time, it did nothing for me. Next time, gotten from a different source, I was on a cruise and Marvin Gaye was the captain. LOL  I played for the church and was choir director for a few months. I get *very* nervous when I play for audiences so I really don't like to do it. I smoked a joint before playing one morning. Not sure that was the best thing to do! I had gotten 1/4 ounce and wound up throwing most of it away. Haven't indulged since and don't feel the need to.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 21, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Just wondering how many oldie, but goodies, use the goodies.


Pot as in drugs, not me.


----------



## Jules (Feb 21, 2022)

Jules said:


> I’ve tried a selection of the gels and a couple of edibles. Doesn’t do much for me most of the time.


I didn’t mention that I use these to try to help with sleep.  

In my youth for that short period of time, it was smoking to get high and it worked.  It didn’t make sense socializing with others when we were all too mellowed out.  It never made me hungry, nor did I giggle.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm sure I'm not low on Magnesium


Most people are because the soils used to grow our foods is depleted.
Also, as we get older it's harder to absorb.
The *NIH *suggests up to 48% of the population are deficient. I think it is more...


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *I smoke indica because sativa gives me the jitters.*


I use the Indica gummies- 5mg for sleep.  My beloved friend/business partner gave me a 'considerable' quantity of a potent hybrid bud, I smoked it for a short while, pretty much for "old times sake" but the sativa in it would make me anxious.  After I was diagnosed with Emphysema I quit smoking it.  I made a batch of cannabis-infused olive oil, I'll go ahead and use the rest of the bud for infused oil or cannabutter.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 21, 2022)

I smoked pot with friends when I was in Junior High, then I stopped until the 90's when I went to a sales awards dinner with a couple of work friends.  Three of us went back to the home of one of my friends.  She had joints in her kitchen drawer.  Three of us smoked one and watched Saturday Night Live.  I have never laughed so hard at every skit.  The third friend couldn't even raise herself off the couch.  It must have been good stuff!

I haven't smoked MJ since then, but I wouldn't be against it.  I am all for it for people experiencing pain and for treating PTSD.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 21, 2022)

If I had access to an edible that helped with insomnia I’d sure try it.


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 21, 2022)

I haven't used it since high school, but since I'm retiring soon and then wouldn't have to risk losing a job, maybe if I travel where it is legal I could try some again.  Maybe not fun to do alone tho?


----------



## wcwbf (Feb 22, 2022)

almost no experience with the stuff.  was in college '67-'71, so should have... could have indulged... just absolutely sure i'd get caught and never hear the end of it from my dad.  smoked twice many years after college... nothing to write home about.  NJ is still trying to decide how to deal with it being legalized.  no real interest in smoking it but if it would help me sleep... i'd be all for it.  have pain (probably forever) from a badly busted humerus... would love to explore edibes.

don't laugh!  though we had a tribe of skunks living somewhere on apartment complex grounds... then i find out there are some varieties that truly smell "skunky" when smoked!?


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)

No, I've never taken drugs, smoked cigarettes and/or, drank liquor.  I have been one major Fuddy Duddy.   We lived thru hell with my brother and I feared becoming like him (alcoholic, drug addict).


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)

wcwbf said:


> almost no experience with the stuff.  was in college '67-'71, so should have... could have indulged... just absolutely sure i'd get caught and never hear the end of it from my dad.  smoked twice many years after college... nothing to write home about.  NJ is still trying to decide how to deal with it being legalized.  no real interest in smoking it but if it would help me sleep... i'd be all for it.  have pain (probably forever) from a badly busted humerus... would love to explore edibes.
> 
> don't laugh!  though we had a tribe of skunks living somewhere on apartment complex grounds... then i find out there are some varieties that truly smell "skunky" when smoked!?




I once went to a friends house. When I walked in it smelled exactly like a skunk had sprayed. I said "WOW! what the heck!?  He started laughing, and said it was a strain called "Skunk". It was only about an once and it smelled the WHOLE house up. If that strain was local here I would try it. It sounds good for relaxing and pain. Here is an example of one strain that fits this description. Blueberry Skunk


----------



## Pepper (Feb 22, 2022)

Hate skunk weed.  Only the very best for moi.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 22, 2022)

I’ve never done pot, although as a college student in the early 70’s, I certainly had opportunities to.  In that time period, a marijuana conviction would have ended a career in education before it even started, so I stayed away.  Now recreational marijuana legalization is a distinct possibility in my state; times sure have changed! 

I once dated a girl who was quite the pothead; once when high, she was talking about the energies emanating from me, or my aura or something…unfortunately I got up to stop a record from skipping, this interrupted her concentration, and I never heard the rest of my metaphysical analysis…


----------



## Ronni (Feb 22, 2022)

Drug virgin here  

No recreational drugs of any kind. Pot was really difficult  to obtain when I was a teen back in Australia where I was raised. Not that I tried very hard, I just wasn’t that interested. I got by with cigarettes and alcohol. Done with the cigs for many years now but still drink.

It’s not yet legal here though it’s looking like it won’t be long. When it becomes available I’ll try it. I don’t have a need for it medically, I’d just use it the way I do alcohol…a drink or toke or gummy at night after work jist as a relaxant after a busy day.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 22, 2022)

Nope. Not ever,not even once.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Feb 22, 2022)

Seems so ridiculous now, doesn't it?


----------



## charry (Feb 22, 2022)

I tried it once , ( smoked a joint ) with a friend aged 21, and all i did was giggle and i couldnt feel my legs …
so i stuck to embassy no5 cigarettes ….


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Seems so ridiculous now, doesn't it?


It sure does. 
No wonder he didn't like it...he didn't inhale.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 22, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> It sure does.
> No wonder he didn't like it...he didn't inhale.


I can believe he pretended.  Firstly, he has a lot of allergies.  Secondly, he wanted to 'fit in.'


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 22, 2022)

NO, NEVER, NADA!  I am sensitive to smoke and I can smell the stink from a long way off.  A dirty, nasty habit that I am glad I am not addicted to.  I used to be "free as a bird" but these days the government has clipped my wings!


----------



## P A Tracy (Feb 22, 2022)

Not in year and years, just makes for slight paranoia and that's no fun.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 22, 2022)

Never have... hate the smell never smoke anything ever ....
legal here but with all the taxes etc most STILL buy from a "independent" supplier lol... price is double in state stores.
I had tried some CBD creams and oils for aches but did absolutely NOTHING for me personally and they are a bit pricey.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 22, 2022)

I did occasionally from age 18 - 21. Once again in my 40s I think. Quit smoking years ago and it's not legal in KS and we're not allowed to have it in our systems at work.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 22, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Drug virgin here
> 
> No recreational drugs of any kind. Pot was really difficult  to obtain when I was a teen back in Australia where I was raised. Not that I tried very hard, I just wasn’t that interested. I got by with cigarettes and alcohol. Done with the cigs for many years now but still drink.
> 
> It’s not yet legal here though it’s looking like it won’t be long. When it becomes available I’ll try it. I don’t have a need for it medically, I’d just use it the way I do alcohol…a drink or toke or gummy at night after work jist as a relaxant after a busy day.


Nothing like a Crown and Coke after a stressful day. LOL!


----------



## Myquest55 (Feb 22, 2022)

We've thought about it recently but since DH has Parkinsons, we've read that it can make that whole issue WORSE.  So, no "weed" for us - even though it is legal here in Maine and we can grow 3 plants for our personal use.  

I tried it in college and wondered what all the fuss was about.  I ultimately decided that it was an expense, for nothing, I could not afford....  I have no problem with other people using is BUT don't smoke and drive - any more than you should drink and drive.  Be safe, everyone!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 22, 2022)

1955 said:


> It just puts me into a panic attack the times I've tried it.
> 
> _(Nothing to be sad about)_


Yep.  Totally get that. I've had a lot of trouble with it exacerbating my anxiety disorder.  However, the common factor that I noticed recently, and what made me decide to give it another, very thorough try, is that all the strains I'd tried previous were very high or nearly pure CBD.  This time I'm going for a more balanced, "whole plant" approach.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 22, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Actually I half believe Bill on this one.  I always had great difficulty inhaling, mostly coughed.  I did succeed but only after working at it pretty hard.  

I never smoked cigarettes for the same reason, tried it a few times and just couldn't do it.


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

In my 20s I did but as soon as fell pregnant with my firstborn, I gave it all up.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 22, 2022)

99% of the innocent as lambs students in high school who had to watch this gubmint funded joke were pretty much fried already. Personally I wouldn't possess any form of personal knowledge concerning this deadly scourge. The funniest component of these faux docudramas is the viewer comments. Enjoy.






oops I dropped my spliff.


----------



## Kika (Feb 22, 2022)

Many years ago I was cleaning my then teenage son's room and found a joint.  I showed my husband and he asked "want to try it?"  So we went to the backyard and shared it.  Absolutely no effect except coughing.  That was my first and last experience.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Yep.  Totally get that. I've had a lot of trouble with it exacerbating my anxiety disorder.  However, the common factor that I noticed recently, and what made me decide to give it another, very thorough try, is that all the strains I'd tried previous were very high or nearly pure CBD.  This time I'm going for a more balanced, "whole plant" approach.


  I grind the flowers in a coffee grinder to a consistent medium grade. I also grind cbd flowers and mix cbd with thc. I have been using 3 parts cbd to 1 part thc. It has a different affect than just straight thc.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 22, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I grind the flowers in a coffee grinder to a consistent medium grade. I also grind cbd flowers and mix cbd with thc. I have been using 3 parts cbd to 1 part thc. It has a different affect than just straight thc.


A weed mixologist...lol


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> A mixologist..lol


LOL yea, sometimes I feel like I am this mad chemist working to find the cures that this ancient plant can provide!


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

When it was only legal for medicinal use here, a retired school teacher wrote a newspaper article saying that it was the only thing that helped her deal with cancer.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Shero (Feb 22, 2022)

Never used pot, never smoked,  drink wine and Dubonnet (like the Queen of England!)
All the things I do require having your faculties sharp as a razor, so no intention of messing that up with drugs!
If you need pot, you need God more, just saying!


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 22, 2022)

Smoke em if you got em.

I used to sell it in my teens.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 22, 2022)

I now recall one pot adventure of my youth, when I was a student.  A friend got  a bunch, several ounces, maybe half a pound, of stems, seeds and generally unsmokable stuff.  We had access to a soxhlet extractor (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soxhlet_extractor) in the lab and some reagent grade 100%, not denatured ethanol.   We extracted the pot with the alcohol and then made a punch.

Mixed it with some kind of fruit juice and had a party and everyone had a small drink of the stuff, one was all anyone could manage.  We all sat quietly for the next few hours into the next day...  It took a couple more days for the effects to wear off.  Did not touch the stuff for at least 10 years after that night.  I don't think you can OD on pot, but I suspect we came close.


----------



## RFW (Feb 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I now recall one pot adventure of my youth, when I was a student.  A friend got  a bunch, several ounces, maybe half a pound, of stems, seeds and generally unsmokable stuff.  We had access to a soxhlet extractor (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soxhlet_extractor) in the lab and some reagent grade 100%, not denatured ethanol.   We extracted the pot with the alcohol and then made a punch.
> 
> Mixed it with some kind of fruit juice and had a party and everyone had a small drink of the stuff, one was all anyone could manage.  We all sat quietly for the next few hours into the next day...  It took a couple more days for the effects to wear off.  Did not touch the stuff for at least 10 years after that night.  I don't think you can OD on pot, but I suspect we came close.


Anyone find weed residue in the extractor after the party?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 22, 2022)

RFW said:


> Anyone find weed residue in the extractor after the party?


No, we were pretty careful to first clean it well, and then put it into a muffle furnace to burn any residue off.  That was before trying the juice... wish we had been as careful with that.

No idea what happened to the undrunk "punch", probably got spilled.


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2022)

This is the only pot in which I'm interested:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)

debodun said:


> This is the only pot in which I'm interested:
> 
> View attachment 209979


Looks like a nice one, too.


----------



## Jules (Feb 23, 2022)

Shero said:


> If you need pot, you need God more, just saying!


Sanctimonious statement.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 23, 2022)

lindy said:


> do older folks generally like smoking weed or edibles?


Don't know about "_generally_", but specifically I do neither.  Or not in a long time anyway...


----------



## Devi (Mar 23, 2022)

lindy said:


> do older folks generally like smoking weed or edibles?


Hmmm ... "older folks", huh? Are you not 50 years old or older (that's what senior forums are for)?


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2022)

I am not a dope fiend but I do know a bit about smoking dope but I never heard of a dope fiend smoking an edible.


----------



## RFW (Mar 23, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I am not a dope fiend but I do know a bit about smoking dope but I never heard of a dope fiend smoking an edible.


I thought he was a bot but he actually speaks so now I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 24, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I am not a dope fiend but I do know a bit about smoking dope but I never heard of a dope fiend smoking an edible.


Who you calling a fiend man?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 24, 2022)

I have tried both. I find that smoking flowers is quicker and has a broader range of effects.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 24, 2022)

If I smoke weed again @Paco Dennis I know I'll get hooked on cigarettes again.  So, I'm stuck with the edibles for my own safety.  If I knew I was dying I'd get weed second and cigarettes first.  Hope I don't smoke again for a long time!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 24, 2022)

I vape with medium nicotine. I smoked for about 25 years then quit several times  then vaped. It probably is not good for me but I don't want to stop....yet. Edibles are very popular and work great for many. I have specific ailments that even the "terpene" ( not just the cannbinoids ) profiles on different strains makes a difference.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 24, 2022)

Nope, I don't smoke anything anymore. However I do use oil, great for pain without making you dopey.  Also helps me sleep.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 24, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Who you calling a fiend man?



No Pep. Just tryna save you from the deadly scourge marrywana and it's wanton deviant sex crazed effects leading one astray to the dead end life of debauchery, mental illness, false hope and unemployment. Well at least this is what I was told.

Now let's break out those munchies.


----------



## Devi (Mar 24, 2022)

Yes. Don't forget the munchies.  

Actually, I haven't smoked pot since ... the 1960's or 1970's. I understand the pot today is MUCH stronger, and of different types. Although I do remember some Maui Wowie back then that was ridiculously strong; half a very thin joint left me sitting outside for hours, as I couldn't do anything else. Ah well; my youth.

Today, just not interested even though it's legal where I live.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 25, 2022)

Never smoked anything in my life.  Used to enjoy a little Crown and coke after work.  But after my stroke in 1997 I have not had even that.  Had to take meds for the stiffness in my left arm and deal with those problems. I never even had friends that did drugs.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakeland living said:


> Nope, I don't smoke anything anymore. However I do use oil, great for pain without making you dopey.  Also helps me sleep.


I'm finding the oils (and oil-based topicals) very helpful as well.  ( I can't smoke the stuff either or do the edibles).


----------



## Leann (Mar 25, 2022)

No weed, no cigarettes, no alcohol. I smoked cigarettes when I was younger but quit in 1983.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2022)

Leann said:


> No weed, no cigarettes, no alcohol. I smoked cigarettes when I was younger but quit in 1983.


That's wonderful; good for you!  
I quit in 1993.


----------



## charry (Mar 25, 2022)

I have an additive nature , (gene) but managed to quit all addictions …


----------



## Leann (Mar 25, 2022)

@Medusa  Glad you quit,too!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 25, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I'm finding the oils (and oil-based topicals) very helpful as well.  ( I can't smoke the stuff either or do the edibles).


I was using the Indica edibles to help with sleep, but just recently discontinued them as my Fitbit sleep data revealed that the edibles were actually reducing my Deep Sleep amount, a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 25, 2022)

I live in a state that hasn't updated any of their laws, so I'll take the '5th' on a public forum!

Having said that, I spent my teen years in Hawaii, so you can guess my take on the subject.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 26, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I was using the Indica edibles to help with sleep, but just recently discontinued them as my Fitbit sleep data revealed that the edibles were actually reducing my Deep Sleep amount, a deal-breaker for me.


That's interesting.  I wonder if that's happening to a lot of people and they don't realize it.  If it is, I can imagine that could be really detrimental over time.  --- I wonder about Melatonin as well, how truly good it is or isn't for a person's brain function after lengthy, sustained use.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 26, 2022)

When my wife's dad was dying of brain cancer, marijuana would definitely have helped.

Cancer patients often experience two symptoms for which marijuana is probably the single best drug...

That being nausea and appetite suppression. 

If cancer patients can't get food down, they can get significantly weaker, even die without intercession.

So, it definitely is a powerful medicine and not just something to get high with.



I don't smoke it and never have. Always had a lot of allergies. I could not drink or do drugs...just got sick from that stuff, not high.

So, never an option for me.

I don't even do cough medicine or aspirin.  Don't respond well to any drugs.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 26, 2022)

Medusa said:


> That's interesting.  I wonder if that's happening to a lot of people and they don't realize it.  If it is, I can imagine that could be really detrimental over time.  --- I wonder about Melatonin as well, how truly good it is or isn't for a person's brain function after lengthy, sustained use.


In my view: anything that detracts from getting sufficient Deep Sleep should set off an 'alarm', and be investigated and remedied.  In the Deep Sleep Cycle the plaque (that contributes to Dementia) is removed by the cerebral-spinal fluid.  Also, the body increases the production of Human Growth Hormone, which is vital to repair in the body on a cellular level.
Melatonin can help you fall asleep, in the short term and in the right dose. Too much can be counter-productive.  Getting adequate sunlight, maintaining a regular sleep period and exercise works just as well / *better* than taking a Melatonin supplement.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 26, 2022)

Leann said:


> No weed, no cigarettes, no alcohol. I smoked cigarettes when I was younger but quit in 1983.


What is this weed people speak of? I use pot(s) but I wouldn't allow weed to grow, I winter all my summer plants in them.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2022)

Used to many years ago. My pot-head friends have all scattered..... no one to laugh with. Pot makes many insignificant things seem so hilarious. I loved that.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Medusa (Mar 26, 2022)

Nathan said:


> In my view: anything that detracts from getting sufficient Deep Sleep should set off an 'alarm', and be investigated and remedied.  In the Deep Sleep Cycle the plaque (that contributes to Dementia) is removed by the cerebral-spinal fluid.  Also, the body increases the production of Human Growth Hormone, which is vital to repair in the body on a cellular level.
> Melatonin can help you fall asleep, in the short term and in the right dose. Too much can be counter-productive.  Getting adequate sunlight, maintaining a regular sleep period and exercise works just as well / *better* than taking a Melatonin supplement.


That's interesting information about sleep and growth.  I wasn't aware of that. 

My concern with Melatonin is that we don't know the long term effects.  What if artifically introducing something the body is supposed to produce naturally causes it to stop that production?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 26, 2022)

Medusa said:


> My concern with Melatonin is that we don't know the long term effects.  What if artifically introducing something the body is supposed to produce naturally causes to stop that production?


That is exactly the concern I've heard mentioned, as well.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

I grew up very isolated and raised in the church even though I did everything in my power to go against that in my younger days, I still think my mom would have killed me if I would have smoked anything from a cigarette to pot. So I did not. Even when I went off to college and on my own, I think I was too scared to do any of that even though I did drink some in college. It took until my 30's till I started to explore Christianity again and accept Christ back into my life. I have never smoked anything though in my life although I do enjoy an adult beverage from time to time. 

And also oh how the wheel turns completely around because I would absolutely kill my teen daughter if I ever caught her smoking a cigarette or pot.


----------



## Medusa (Apr 1, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> And also oh how the wheel turns completely around because I would absolutely kill my teen daughter if I ever caught her smoking a cigarette or pot.


They seem so much younger at the same age than we did when we were growing up, don't they?  They're not, of course, it's perception.  Well, maybe they are, of course, and it's perception.  Anyway, I felt the same way about my kids.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> And also oh how the wheel turns completely around because I would absolutely kill my teen daughter if I ever caught her smoking a cigarette or pot.


When my son was about 12 I warned him that he is not allowed to use drugs in high school.  I told him I know everything about drugs, and he would never be able to trick or fool me, that I would always know if he were using.  And of course, I would.  I told him his mind was forming, his brain evolving and it would hurt his studies if he smoked pot, etc.  Lucky for us my son was always a high achieving student.


----------



## David777 (Apr 2, 2022)

News headlines this week have been reporting on the *Marijuana Opportunity Reinvestment and Expungement Act*, known as the *MORE Act*, that will decriminalize marijuana, remove marijuana from the list of scheduled substances under the Controlled Substances Act, and eliminate criminal penalties for an individual who manufactures, distributes, or possesses marijuana. Unfortunately it has little chance of going anywhere in the Senate because those controlling the legislation just like last year are demanding federal social equity payments for minorities that R?? not surprisingly will never vote for. So if you are one of many wondering why legislation keeps failing, it is probably not for reasons news media tends to point to but rather another sign of our dysfunctional political system unwilling to compromise with pragmatic solutions. 

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/...again-but-with-no-clear-path-forward-00022303

snippet: (note replaced political references with ??)

_The MORE Act debate underlined a fundamental question that divides the parties: When changing the nation’s drug laws, should the federal government also take steps to provide financial incentives to individuals and communities who were most harshly impacted by the war on drugs? R?? say no.  “You’re not going to be able to get R?? on board… the way that the MORE Act is done,” said Rep. M?? (R-S.C.), who introduced a bill last year that decriminalizes cannabis and expunges some records but does not create federal grant programs. The federal social equity efforts were a major reason for her “nay” vote on Friday. “You’ve got to have R?? on board if we’re going to have any chance of getting it done in the Senate.”..

B?? and Sc?? have drawn a line in the sand on marijuana policy, refusing to even hold a hearing on a cannabis banking bill the House has approved six times because it does not address criminal justice reform. _


----------



## Trish (Apr 2, 2022)

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought of my late grandmother's commode and then realised ... you meant weed


----------



## Devi (Apr 2, 2022)

David777 said:


> News headlines this week have been reporting on the *Marijuana Opportunity Reinvestment and Expungement Act*, known as the *MORE Act*, that will decriminalize marijuana, remove marijuana from the list of scheduled substances under the Controlled Substances Act, and eliminate criminal penalties for an individual who manufactures, distributes, or possesses marijuana. Unfortunately it has little chance of going anywhere in the Senate because those controlling the legislation just like last year are demanding federal social equity payments for minorities that R?? not surprisingly will never vote for. So if you are one of many wondering why legislation keeps failing, it is probably not for reasons news media tends to point to but rather another sign of our dysfunctional political system unwilling to compromise with pragmatic solutions.


Good point. I have often thought that it would be better to make straightforward laws, instead of padding them with other stuff just to get them passed.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)

I tried marijuana a few times back in the 60's, but that is it.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 15, 2022)

No.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 16, 2022)

I must have lived a very sheltered life! I was never exposed to any kind of drugs


Nathan said:


> In my view: anything that detracts from getting sufficient Deep Sleep should set off an 'alarm', and be investigated and remedied.  In the Deep Sleep Cycle the plaque (that contributes to Dementia) is removed by the cerebral-spinal fluid.  Also, the body increases the production of Human Growth Hormone, which is vital to repair in the body on a cellular level.
> Melatonin can help you fall asleep, in the short term and in the right dose. Too much can be counter-productive.  Getting adequate sunlight, maintaining a regular sleep period and exercise works just as well / *better* than taking a Melatonin supplement.


For some reason, the sleep we get before midnight is more effective at this 'brain-cleansing'.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 16, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I must have lived a very sheltered life! I was never exposed to any kind of drugs
> 
> For some reason, the sleep we get before midnight is more effective at this 'brain-cleansing'.


In monitoring my sleep with the Fitbit I've noticed that the Deep sleep(brain-cleansing) cycle occurs soon after the beginning of the night's sleep.  Here is a screenshot of one night's statistics reported by my Fitbit:


----------



## BiXLL (Apr 16, 2022)

The wife does for chronic back pain.  Better relief then the Percocet she is prescribed


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 16, 2022)

BiXLL said:


> The wife does for chronic back pain.  Better relief then the Percocet she is prescribed


  I use it for chronic pain also. Just an hour or so ago, I was having severe pain ( neurological disorder ) and used two recommended doses of thc. Then pain level has dropped from 8 to 2. Amazing. Severe pain is paralyzing. The opioid crisis was/is a tragedy. Benzo's are a nightmare. So what to do?


----------



## J-Kat (Apr 16, 2022)

I grew up in the 60's in Texas.  They put you in the pen for a long, long time if caught with pot.  As far as I know it is the same now as then. So, no, I have never used it.  I do use CBD cream which is legal here for my poor old knees.  I would be willing to try edibles if they are ever made legal here but I doubt that will happen anytime soon if ever.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 16, 2022)

I did get high once and hated it, however I do use a mix of CBD and THC in a pill form at night to help me sleep. We both tried CBD for pain, didn't work. Since I really hated the high I guess I couldn't smoke it for pain.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 20, 2022)

No.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2022)

It's been exactly two months since you asked this question @Geezer Garage.  The answer is still YES.


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 28, 2022)

No, no wacky tobacky for me


----------



## Dapper Dan (Apr 28, 2022)

No, never have and never will.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2022)

I have never used it, but some days my back and hip pain might welcome it and I would be willing to try it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 30, 2022)

Pappy said:


> I have never used it, but some days my back and hip pain might welcome it and I would be willing to try it.


I found the supreme strain for pain. "Blue Dream". It tops most all studies. I use it when needed and it does the job. It is called the "Tylenol" of medical marijuana. A local dispensary can help you with your questions.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 30, 2022)

Back when I was stationed in California, we had an early morning call-out of our squadron
for a mandatory drug test.

We were all standing in a line to 'provide a sample' at 4 a.m on a Monday morning.
While talking to others in the line, I noticed one of my Airman heading toward me.

We had a 'self-identify' program in place where a person could enter a treatment program
and not be discharged if they tested positive.
He approached me and told me he wanted to do this. Said he was at a party that weekend and had
purchased some 'grass' and smoked it.

I took him to the proper people and because I was his senior NCO, I was now his sponsor.
He provided a sample and entered the program.

We attended about 6 weeks of counseling and I attended the same after getting him to the meetings.

Long story short, when his test came back from that night, he tested negative for drugs.
He still had to complete the program because he had 'self-identified'.

He had purchased something not quite a drug and probably learned a 'Life Lesson', I hope.


----------



## Creek Pirate (May 2, 2022)

I remember when a nickel bag cost $5. The stuff today is dangerously strong and has put people in the hospital. Heck it costs allot too. Politicians, the liquor and tobacco industries have gotten a hold of it. Remember when they said that legalizing it would reduce crime, kill the illegal market for it (Most Likely Laced coming over the border) and would reduce jailing people for smoking. Not really happening. There is no FDA approval on recreational marijuana. This all could have been done right by simply supplying the seeds at a vegetable seed price to anyone that was able to by beer and restricting households or dwelling to 6 plants. (The plant will grow 14 feet high ya know) That would have taken the money out of it and the enhancement issue wouldn't legally have happened. The liquor and tobacco people make it strong for a reason, like cigarettes, it's to make it hard to quit. Your health is not a concern here. Now if you go back to the 60's weed I have no issue with it, just make it cheap (Sell Seeds) and have the politicians unable to make a tax profit on it. I also have no issue with real medical use. You can bet there would never have gotten a legalizing push if seeds were sold cheap. It's all about the money.


----------

